# Hokuriku, Fujisawa Drug Treats Diarrhea And Constipation



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Monday, October 16, 2000Hokuriku, Fujisawa Drug Treats Diarrhea And Constipation TOKYO (Nikkei)--Hokuriku Seiyaku Co. (4546) and Fujisawa Pharmaceutical Co. (4511) said Monday that they will begin marketing a prescription drug to treat both diarrhea and constipation.The product, to be unveiled Wednesday, will be effective in treating symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome, which the companies say is growing more common due to rising stress in modern society.The new medication is a high-molecular compound that absorbs water and expands, but is not itself absorbed by the stomach and intestines. In treating diarrhea, it absorbs excess water in the in constipation, it maintains intestinal water content.Most medications now available treat either diarrhea or constipation, and can bring on the opposite condition if they work too well.Hokuriku and Fujisawa will aim for combined annual sales of up to 10 billion yen.(The Nihon Keizai Shimbun Tuesday morning edition)[This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 10-17-2000).]


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks, Jeff! That's great news. I wonder when the FDA will start looking at it for us over here?I'm looking forward to their announcement tomorrow.







JeanG


----------

